# Yups.  Stepped Down From FA Site Staff



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2020)

So, 2009 - late 2020. (and Election Day 2020 just felt like an ironic day to pop this up)

That is, believe it or not, a record for Fur Affinity staff.  Short of Dragoneer himself.  Pretty danged good run.

Really, this came down to RL work and RL opportunity.  Back when I originally started as forum staff back in 2009, and later got offered to pick up duties on the main-site, I had a radically different schedule and workplace availability.  I could reach the net easy, at any time, and catch stuff fast (for the most part).  My hours have always been odd, even back in culinary school days.  But they synced up with the requirements well enough.  Even my full-time work had a ton of dead-space amidst the day's pace.  So pretty anytime something popped up of note in my area of responsibility on the site I could respond.  Or on my days off, they were genuine days off.  I could devote a good space of time to catching up on things.

But over the last year or so, that's gone through a pretty radical change.  As my thread ( https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/im-a-budtender-ask-me-anything.1665489/ ) noted, I've gone from hospitality to budtending.  And most dispensaries are mini-fortresses.  So I'm spending most of my day in a space that has very limited reception at the best moments, and spotty reception at others.  Which means if stuff started hitting the fan, I was at less availability to respond.  And while staff do have communication outside the site and forum to keep coordinated, even that was reduced for me for most of the work-cycle.

FA internal-wise:  Decisions were made I disagreed with, strongly.  But despite my objections, they were enacted.  That put me in the position of having to enforce issues or potentially take action on users that had already accused me of bias.

Limited time, limited availability, a focus on RL details (including some pretty danged big potentials that I wouldn't want to distract from), and now internal decisions I didn't agree with. That's a pretty solid mesh of circumstances for stepping back and stepping down as the best move possible.

So yeah, so it goes.  Still a damned nice track-record though.  Nearly 11 years as staff on one of the most noted sites for furry material on the net is a pretty solid run.  It's been interesting, and it's been educational.  It's given a lot of perspective on other bigger sites, like youtube, DA, and other content-producer focused venues.  It's a perspective that I wouldn't otherwise have on community moderation and the back-and-forth of community users and site runners.  It's a perspective that I'll hold, likely for the rest of my life, as something I have in mind anytime there's internet drama or such involving sites and their moderators.  It gives another level of consideration for what a community of a site or fandom pushes for, and what the host can actually nail down.

I'll still be around the main site and the forum, sure.  But RL has made itself all the more important.  So it's time to heade the call and focus there.  Plus finish up my seriously backlogged commission obligation.  Also pick at my novel aspirations, and see if I can work the thing into a complete volume.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 3, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> So, 2009 - late 2020. (and Election Day 2020 just felt like an ironic day to pop this up)
> 
> That is, believe it or not, a record for Fur Affinity staff.  Short of Dragoneer himself.  Pretty danged good run.
> 
> ...


You were here for everyone and even though you may not have agreed with everything the team thought was best, you handled everything professionally, and it was done as best you could. Go enjoy yourself. You don't need this to be a second job especially when you are not getting paid for this work. I would have offered help (and had). You will be missed, but it is for the best. Wish you well.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you for your service to the forum <333


----------



## lolox (Nov 3, 2020)

Props for doing what you think is right, even if it means letting go of something that's been part of your life for such a long time.

Good luck.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Well done for the moderation in the year and a half (I think, must be by now) I've been here. From people's posts, it sounds like you've always been there to do your job :3

Good luck to you in the future and we shall miss you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 3, 2020)

It is true, I would say, that we at times did not see eye to eye with the direction of some threads, as well as how some of the rules were interpreted, but at that end of the day, you're still a person just following what you feel is right and fair. So, I would like to take this opportunity to speak as one person to another. I understand being a moderator is more difficult that it's made out to be. When it comes to positions of authority, all eyes are on you, and facing all the criticism, warranted or not, is undoubtedly difficult. I've always felt that such positions were particularly unenviable because of how intensely the public scrutinizes your every action.

So, for my part, SSJ, I want to apologize for the moments I was particularity vociferous about how you engaged in moderation. I know I can be difficult, outspoken and insufferably stubborn, and I'm aware I didn't always make life easy for you, and I am sorry for that. Regardless of any disagreements, you had a passion for the site, and that alone is admirable, you put effort towards something you believed strongly in. For this, I cannot fault or find issue with in the slightest.  I had previously thought that just engaging in the political part of the forums when it was around was draining, though, I've hardly considered how taxing it was to have to moderate all of that. I think it's easy to forget there is a person beneath the little "staff" pin, really .

So, while you may not have preferred to hear it coming from me, I will remark anyways that I genuinely wish you the best for your future endeavors and hope you enjoy the new  journeys on the new roads you travel upon. Your passion for the site is what showed the most and it's what had the most lasting effect on it, certainly for the better.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 3, 2020)

Best of luck man


----------



## Rassah (Nov 3, 2020)

Well, considering all the times I have been harassed, bullied, slandered, called out, had my words taken out of context, and was generally piled on to the point where I could barely keep up with refuting accusations and insults thrown at me (which initially I tried to ignore but was forced to address because others started to believe them), only to have the perpetrators get zero consequences for their actions and me getting suspensions for the few times I tried defending myself, your decision couldn't have happened sooner.
I wish I could be nicer about it, and feign well wishes, but part of being a good leader and being in charge is knowing when you don't belong in such a position. Knowing when you can no longer be impartial or just and when it's time to step down. You failed terribly. Whether it was political bias, or bias towards people you considered friends, it doesn't matter. I can't put into words the anger I feel at that and at what I had to put up with. So all I'll say is that I can't forgive and I hope your decision results in you fading into obscurity and the forum becoming a better place as a result of it.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 3, 2020)

Holy fuck dude, you alright?


----------



## Rassah (Nov 3, 2020)

With what I had to put up with, for many years, and even as recently as a week ago, no, I can't say I am.
P.S. Ironically I received a warning for bringing up almost the same issue in a post a long time ago. Ironically things remained the same since then. And ironically bringing up an issue results in punishment rather than resolution of that issue, just like defending myself against certain people had. Well, used to. The only reason I am risking saying this is because this person is no longer staff. And I have higher hopes for the new team.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 3, 2020)

11 years, that's one hell of a stint.
Well we never really interacted, but I wish you well and a slightly more stress free life.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 3, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Well, considering all the times I have been harassed, bullied, slandered, called out, had my words taken out of context, and was generally piled on to the point where I could barely keep up with refuting accusations and insults thrown at me (which initially I tried to ignore but was forced to address because others started to believe them), only to have the perpetrators get zero consequences for their actions and me getting suspensions for the few times I tried defending myself, your decision couldn't have happened sooner.
> I wish I could be nicer about it, and feign well wishes, but part of being a good leader and being in charge is knowing when you don't belong in such a position. Knowing when you can no longer be impartial or just and when it's time to step down. You failed terribly. Whether it was political bias, or bias towards people you considered friends, it doesn't matter. I can't put into words the anger I feel at that and at what I had to put up with. So all I'll say is that I can't forgive and I hope your decision results in you fading into obscurity and the forum becoming a better place as a result of it.



Butthurt: I have been summoned.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 3, 2020)

For once I agree with Rassah.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 3, 2020)

I didn’t always agree with your decisions, but you still helped keep this place from falling apart, sometimes all by yourself, which is something I want to thank you for. Despite our differences, you’re human like the rest of us, and 11 years is a long time, so I can understand if it must be hard to move on. 

I wish you luck on wherever life takes you from this point.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Nov 3, 2020)

I never got to witness you staffing or anything of that nature but I'm sure you did a fine job during your service towards this community. Thank you for your dedication and best of luck in the future


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 3, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Butthurt: I have been summoned.


What gentlemanly conduct


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 3, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> What gentlemanly conduct



I blame it on the germans.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

Excuse me, but I doubt FAF is anywhere near any other large social media platform, it's got like 30 active users (less and less as it keeps banning all the fun people)


----------



## WhiskeyWerewolf (Nov 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Excuse me, but I doubt FAF is anywhere near any other large social media platform, it's got like 30 active users (less and less as it keeps banning all the fun people)


I just joined, we 31 now.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2020)

After seeing the sheer amount of impulsivity around here?  Even if your reasons for stepping down had nothing to do with your work situation, I honestly would not be surprised AT ALL.

Even with the biggest "walking on eggshells" place being gone with the redesign.

Good luck going forward.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2020)

Best of, dude. I’m glad to have had the opportunity to work with you while I was still on staff, and while I haven’t always agreed with the calls you’ve communicated, I respect you and know the disagreement there is more a matter of degree than anything. I certainly can relate to the (non-RL-work) circumstances you cite.

(And to the people using this thread to air grievances: what you’re doing is fucking tacky. Not the time or the place.)


----------



## Skittles (Nov 3, 2020)

quoting_mungo said:


> (And to the people using this thread to air grievances: what you’re doing is fucking tacky. Not the time or the place.)



Agreed.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 3, 2020)

And now you must(should) do one inportant extra step, post on our side in users vs staff


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 3, 2020)

At least we'll be able to see you around, thanks for the service as a staff and putting up with a lot of the mess here.
Enjoy your new work and stay safe. ^^


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 3, 2020)

Well, it's not a bad thing to step away from a position you know doesn't sit well with your own personal views, sometimes you gotta look out for number one.

Best of luck in whatever new endeavor you follow.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't envy the work you had to do, nor do I blame you too hard for what I perceive as having been mistakes on your part.
Best of luck on your future endeavors!


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 3, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Well, considering all the times I have been harassed, bullied, slandered, called out, had my words taken out of context, and was generally piled on to the point where I could barely keep up with refuting accusations and insults thrown at me (which initially I tried to ignore but was forced to address because others started to believe them), only to have the perpetrators get zero consequences for their actions and me getting suspensions for the few times I tried defending myself, your decision couldn't have happened sooner.
> I wish I could be nicer about it, and feign well wishes, but part of being a good leader and being in charge is knowing when you don't belong in such a position. Knowing when you can no longer be impartial or just and when it's time to step down. You failed terribly. Whether it was political bias, or bias towards people you considered friends, it doesn't matter. I can't put into words the anger I feel at that and at what I had to put up with. So all I'll say is that I can't forgive and I hope your decision results in you fading into obscurity and the forum becoming a better place as a result of it.





Frank Gulotta said:


> Well hello!
> Make yourself at home and don't ever say anything out of line to any of the privileged members or mods may ban you for ridiculous mostly made-up reasons!
> here's traditional welcome dance for this forum OWO
> View attachment 92913


Both of you should know that this isn't the time or place for this. If you have nothing nice to say just move on. Would you want talking shit about you at your wedding and how your SO doesn't deserve you? Or how about you talking about how they were so horrible at their funeral? There is a time and place to talk about things, and this isn't one. I honestly thought both of you were smarter than this, but I guess not. This is beyond disrespectful. If you don't like him just ignore this thread. If you want to voice your concerns about how terrible he was then do it elsewhere.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Both of you should know that this isn't the time or place for this


Why not?


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Both of you should know that this isn't the time or place for this. If you have nothing nice to say just move on. Would you want talking shit about you at your wedding and how your SO doesn't deserve you? Or how about you talking about how they were so horrible at their funeral? There is a time and place to talk about things, and this isn't one. I honestly thought both of you were smarter than this, but I guess not. This is beyond disrespectful. If you don't like him just ignore this thread. If you want to voice your concerns about how terrible he was then do it elsewhere.


Yes, I do agree it was classless. Still, some of the stuff that has happened here can justifiably cause strong feelings ... I personally don't blame them too much for slipping up, though I admit that it comes in large part from the fact that I know and like both of them.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 3, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Yes, I do agree it was classless. Still, some of the stuff that has happened here can justifiably cause strong feelings ... I personally don't blame them too much for slipping up, though I admit that it comes in large part from the fact that I know and like both of them.


And they can voice their opinions elsewhere, but do you want everyone who doesn't like you to come to whatever major event you are at whether that be a wedding, a promotion, a retirement, a funeral, or just any event hosted for others, and have them come up to you and and taunt you or worse, talk about how bad they are/were? As I said there is a time and place for everything and this isn't one. Please give others the respect you think you deserve from others. If you dont like him and think he is a horrible person that had no respect for you? Be the bigger man and give him a respectful farewell.




Frank Gulotta said:


> Why not?


Would you talk to your pastor like that if he stepped down? Would you like someone to read out your million sins you have done throughout your life? Would you like if you retired from work and every co-worker there started talking shit about you? You can do it the following day when they are not there, but have some respect even if you don't agreed with them. Yes this is just the internet, but there is still places where things are warranted and not.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 3, 2020)

Moderating any forum, discussion, debate or argument is a difficult job, at best. Good on you, Mewtwo, for doing it for so long. I would not want the position for even a day. Though I could be wrong, I doubt that those who complain loudest about biased, unfair moderation could do better. My guess is that most would not want that position at all; especially if by doing so, they had to keep their own biases in check.

Like it or not, true anarchy does not, and will never work. Someone will always step in to push their own agenda; there will always be someone who will gladly step on others to reach the throne. In the case of this forum, the loudest, rudest, and most condescending among us seem to vie for the position on a regular basis. What they think this behavior will ultimately win for them, I have no idea.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Would you talk to your pastor like that if he stepped down?


WTF are you talking about? I'm sorry that you appear to think mods deserve special respect that nobody else gets, but I don't and frankly, it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2020)

Thankyou for the assistance you offered the furry community here, especially in times of a very difficult climate.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> WTF are you talking about? I'm sorry that you appear to think mods deserve special respect that nobody else gets, but I don't and frankly, it doesn't make much sense.


Its not just mods, anyone and everyone deserves a peaceful retirement. Have some respect, which I know you have none of. If you don't like the mod team and think this place is so horrible then why don't you leave and go someplace more befitting to your needs? Go visit a chan site.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Its not just mods, anyone and everyone deserves a peaceful retirement. Have some respect, which I know you have none of. If you don't like the mod team and think this place is so horrible then why don't you leave and go someplace more befitting to your needs? Go visit a chan site.


I have no idea what exactly I've said that made you so upset, please go creep someone else out


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Both of you should know that this isn't the time or place for this. If you have nothing nice to say just move on. Would you want talking shit about you at your wedding and how your SO doesn't deserve you? Or how about you talking about how they were so horrible at their funeral? There is a time and place to talk about things, and this isn't one. I honestly thought both of you were smarter than this, but I guess not. This is beyond disrespectful. If you don't like him just ignore this thread. If you want to voice your concerns about how terrible he was then do it elsewhere.



They're baiting for a reaction.  When you respond to their bait with an outrage post, you're giving them exactly the response they want, and you're contributing to the thread being derailed.


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2020)

Well, for one thing you'll probably save a bundle on headache medications. Thanks for helping keep the place afloat and good luck in your retirement.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 3, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> Though I could be wrong, I doubt that those who complain loudest about biased, unfair moderation could do better. My guess is that most would not want that position at all; especially if by doing so, they had to keep their own biases in check.
> 
> Like it or not, true anarchy does not, and will never work.


That I agree with. I hope the workload is lower now without the politics.




Zenkiki said:


> And they can voice their opinions elsewhere, but do you want everyone who doesn't like you to come to whatever major event you are at whether that be a wedding, a promotion, a retirement, a funeral, or just any event hosted for others, and have them come up to you and and taunt you or worse, talk about how bad they are/were? As I said there is a time and place for everything and this isn't one. Please give others the respect you think you deserve from others. If you dont like him and think he is a horrible person that had no respect for you? Be the bigger man and give him a respectful farewell.


Sure. I agree with it, though in fairness, this is a public thread on a public forum.
I have no interest in derailing this thread, and I hope it gets calm again. A shitstorm benefits no-one.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> They're baiting for a reaction.


No, I said only what I wanted to say and this person came out aggressively because I guess they think you're made of glass; nothing I've said was off-topic or anything since you yourself wanted to discuss your record as a mod, so them attacking me was the only derailment here. Although I suppose I could've been more positive and express joy instead of looking back at the time you were a mod


----------



## SwiftDog (Nov 3, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> So, 2009 - late 2020. (and Election Day 2020 just felt like an ironic day to pop this up)
> 
> That is, believe it or not, a record for Fur Affinity staff.  Short of Dragoneer himself.  Pretty danged good run.
> 
> ...



You’ve been a very good admin. Although at many times, you’ve been the only admin, so it’s not exactly clear what we would compare you to. This site is a giant hot mess, FA itself is running one level above punch card computing code, and the command structure is clearly haphazard, lackadaisical, slow, and random.


----------



## inkbloom (Nov 3, 2020)

We haven't really interacted much in my short stint here, but I know you put in a lot of work and effort into making this a welcoming space. I wish you all the best in your endeavors and a lovely time as one of the common folk from now on. 

Though I am passively curious how many times people will slip up and still tag you for mod reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 3, 2020)

11 years, huh? Damn. That is a long time.

I may not know you personally, but it doesn't matter I think. I wish you good fortune in whatever you choose to do next.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Both of you should know that this isn't the time or place for this. If you have nothing nice to say just move on. Would you want talking shit about you at your wedding and how your SO doesn't deserve you? Or how about you talking about how they were so horrible at their funeral?



This isn't a wedding, this is a ragequit by someone who was power-hungry, pushed their personal opinion onto the public forum, was backed up by a clique of like-minded people, and looked the other way when they broke the rules. Someone who just quit because they disagreed with a decision based on personal political bias and were overruled. I prefer to be honest rather than fake. I know that doesn't get me many friends, but at least I know the friends I have are honest as well. And what I said, I said in the nicest way I could possibly put it.

P.S. I'm not looking for any reactions. I'm simply stating what I personally believe. Please feel free to ignore me.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 3, 2020)

While I'm saddened to see you step down as a mod, I'm happy that you'll soon have more time enjoy yourself and that you're working in an exciting new industry that is growing rapidly, adding to a storied career in the military and hospitality. I feel you were both fair and firm as a mod while also showing leniency to let other people's better angels persuade them to do better. In the situation I've seen you handle there, I've never felt you operated in a biased manner and I've never felt you treated me unfairly in any of our interactions. I also liked that you would also lean in at times to help make sure this community stays diverse and thriving. A big reason why things have been improving steadily over the last two years is because your consistent moderation despite being the only mod for much of that time, which is no mean feat. Your departure from the forum moderation team is definitely a loss to Fur Affinity as whole.

That said, I hope I'll see you around here despite your hectic schedule; I would like to get to know you better so maybe this is an opportunity in disguise. I'm also curious what the novel you're writing is about.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 3, 2020)

Another thing I forgot to mention was that besides his outstanding service as a mod, @SSJ3Mewtwo also brought up thread topics that were thought-provoking and at least made me see the furry fandom and other things in different light I might not have otherwise. There was the Inside The Fandom thread to discuss the documentary, but more importantly, without him, I wouldn't have learned about Dogbomb, who was another exceptional individual. 

So thanks for that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 3, 2020)

I only have one question, now that you've stepped down will you still threaten me with Doom Patrol porn?


----------



## Kumali (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you for everything. All the best in your new life. And as they say in Ireland, "Never mind the begrudgers."


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 3, 2020)

bye nerd lmao


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2020)

F


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well hello!
> Make yourself at home and don't ever say anything out of line to any of the privileged members or mods may ban you for ridiculous mostly made-up reasons!
> here's traditional welcome dance for this forum OWO





Rassah said:


> Well, considering all the times I have been harassed, bullied, slandered, called out, had my words taken out of context, and was generally piled on to the point where I could barely keep up with refuting accusations and insults thrown at me (which initially I tried to ignore but was forced to address because others started to believe them), only to have the perpetrators get zero consequences for their actions and me getting suspensions for the few times I tried defending myself, your decision couldn't have happened sooner.
> I wish I could be nicer about it, and feign well wishes, but part of being a good leader and being in charge is knowing when you don't belong in such a position. Knowing when you can no longer be impartial or just and when it's time to step down. You failed terribly. Whether it was political bias, or bias towards people you considered friends, it doesn't matter. I can't put into words the anger I feel at that and at what I had to put up with. So all I'll say is that I can't forgive and I hope your decision results in you fading into obscurity and the forum becoming a better place as a result of it.





Frank Gulotta said:


> I have no idea what exactly I've said that made you so upset, please go creep someone else out





PastryOfApathy said:


> bye nerd lmao



Furries. The gift that carries on disappointing.

A sheer lack of class, taste and awareness. I swear this entire forum is a hive of drama, grudges and unexplained mysteries. It's almost like none of you can properly conduct yourselves. Maybe don't post next time so we can't see what a dick you are?

Moderators are not perfect and will obviously have to tell some of you to quieten down. I, myself, have been told a few times. I don't hold grudges against them because I did something stupid. Least you could do is show a morsel of respect for someone who hasn't banned you outright.

This forum is filled with people who hate each other, sometimes for the most ridiculous reasons I've ever heard. I notice how you see it fit to announce these issues the moment SSJ stepped down and thus, couldn't retaliate.

I apologise on behalf of these...quite honestly, rude members, SSJ.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Least you could do is show a morsel of respect for someone who hasn't banned you outright


It wasn't for lack of trying for frankly dubious reasons on someone's part, lol. It's precisely because I had to fight unfair rulings that I don't feel compelled to show respect; it's something that's earned, or rather is generally a given, but can be lost in case of intense bullshit


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 3, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> So, 2009 - late 2020. (and Election Day 2020 just felt like an ironic day to pop this up)
> 
> That is, believe it or not, a record for Fur Affinity staff.  Short of Dragoneer himself.  Pretty danged good run.
> 
> ...


;(


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 3, 2020)

Good riddance.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Furries. The gift that carries on disappointing.
> 
> A sheer lack of class, taste and awareness. I swear this entire forum is a hive of drama, grudges and unexplained mysteries. It's almost like none of you can properly conduct yourselves. Maybe don't post next time so we can't see what a dick you are?
> 
> ...


I've been banned. By this dude. For dealing with garbage people. And bogus "spam" warnings for responding to a troll and subsequently getting locked out of subforums. All the shit he's getting is warranted.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It wasn't for lack of trying for frankly dubious reasons on someone's part, lol. It's precisely because I had to fight unfair rulings that I don't feel compelled to show respect; it's something that's earned, or rather is generally a given, but can be lost in case of intense bullshit


As I have said, the staff are not perfect and probably won't ever be. But to expect perfection from someone doing that job entirely for free and at the mercy of hundreds of users who could very well start a dumpster fire on any day ending in 'Y'...Is expecting too much.

You have a right to your opinion of their performance, but airing it in their farewell thread isn't tasteful at all.


ASTA said:


> Good riddance.


Again, addressed above.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> As I have said, the staff are not perfect and probably won't ever be. But to expect perfection from someone doing that job entirely for free and at the mercy of hundreds of users who could very well start a dumpster fire on any day ending in 'Y'...Is expecting too much.
> 
> You have a right to your opinion of their performance, but airing it in their farewell thread isn't tasteful at all.
> 
> Again, addressed above.


I for one believe people should be able to leave their reviews.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I for one believe people should be able to leave their reviews.


Fine then. Continue to do so.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> As I have said, the staff are not perfect and probably won't ever be.


So far this guy stepping down from basically a reddit moderation gig has been compared to a funeral... a wedding... a ministry... basically any kind of actually meaningful position you could think of. AND that's the reason why I'm apparently expected to consider it with reverence and decorum as if OP was leaving Middle Earth for the Undying Lands on a majestic chaloupe.

It's an unpaid internet forum moderation position, not the President of the USA, holy shit. Can we calm tf down?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> So far this guy stepping down from basically a reddit moderation gig has been compared to a funeral... a wedding... a ministry... basically any kind of actually meaningful position you could think of. AND that's the reason why I'm apparently expected to consider it with reverence and decorum as if OP was leaving Middle Earth for the Undying Lands on a majestic chaloupe.
> 
> It's an unpaid internet forum moderation position, not the President of the USA, holy shit. Can we calm tf down?


Fine then, mate. You carry on stabbing with the pitchfork. I have my hands off.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Fine then, mate. You carry on stabbing with the pitchfork. I have my hands off.


AND there's no pitchforks involved. Holy shit. Am I really the one who's making things dramatic here or what?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 3, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I for one believe people should be able to leave their reviews.



And key detail to observe: I'm not stopping that from happening.

If I see blatant troll posting, sure, I'll report that as derailment and spam attempts.

But I'm not the type to throw a fit about someone stating they didn't like my performance.  You're welcome to.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> But to expect perfection from someone doing that job entirely for free and at the mercy of hundreds of users who could very well start a dumpster fire on any day ending in 'Y'...Is expecting too much.



I'm not expecting perfection, only a respectable degree of competence and comparatively unbiased administration work. Every infraction that I ate can be effectively sourced back to some useless and socially maladjusted furry getting profoundly ass-blasted because I essentially said something that moderately offended their sociopolitical sensibilities or criticized some demographically irrelevant social group that they belonged to.

The only thing that I can hope for is that FA's head honchos don't goof by replacing OP with yet another Tweeple-type enforcer of the so-called "greater good".

Given the track record of FA staff, such a painfully typical scenario is incredibly likely.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> AND there's no pitchforks involved. Holy shit. Am I really the one who's making things dramatic here or what?


I've told you you can criticise if you feel it necessary. I was using a turn of phrase.

Maybe I'll follow in their footsteps cos I don't have the capacity to deal with it anymore.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 3, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Its not just mods, anyone and everyone deserves a peaceful retirement. Have some respect, which I know you have none of. If you don't like the mod team and think this place is so horrible then why don't you leave and go someplace more befitting to your needs? Go visit a chan site.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 3, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> And key detail to observe: I'm not stopping that from happening.
> 
> If I see blatant troll posting, sure, I'll report that as derailment and spam attempts.
> 
> But I'm not the type to throw a fit about someone stating they didn't like my performance.  You're welcome to.


I think it is testament to you that are allowing that criticism, most of it unwarranted and self-justifying, whereas others here chafe under the slightly accurate criticism and would report it if they could, despite being for "free speech".

I'm sorry some felt the need to do this as you were stepping down rather than when you were in the position. There are those of us who appreciate you and your service.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> But to expect perfection from someone...



Black and white fallacy. Strawman. No one expects mods to be perfect. We don't even expect them to follow and manage all the rules. It only gets bad when they do enforce the rules, but in an extremely one sided way. You can't even make the excuse that "I'm too busy to moderate everything, so obviously things will slip through" when the mod takes the time to go over a threat full of rule breaking and only go after the people that are "okay" to target.



Miles Marsalis said:


> I think it is testament to you that are allowing that criticism,



"Allowing?" He's not admin anymore. "Some" COULDN'T do this while he was in the position, because a rule specifically forbids doing that, and those "some" were specifically the people he unjustly abused. I even mentioned that I received a warning for pointing this exact same problem out months ago.
Also, christ man, you never go ass to mouth!


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 3, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Black and white fallacy. Strawman. No one expects mods to be perfect. We don't even expect them to follow and manage all the rules. It only gets bad when they do enforce the rules, but in an extremely one sided way. You can't even make the excuse that "I'm too busy to moderate everything, so obviously things will slip through" when the mod takes the time to go over a threat full of rule breaking and only go after the people that are "okay" to target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've apologised before and have said to Frank you can criticise if you see fit. Again, my bad. Kindly leave me alone. I have a headache and I may soon have a mental breakdown.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 3, 2020)

-Looks in, Tuts and shakes head- .. And really bad eggs.. Drink up me hearties yoho!


----------



## Rassah (Nov 3, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I've apologised before and have said to Frank you can criticise if you see fit. Again, my bad. Kindly leave me alone. I have a headache and I may soon have a mental breakdown.



Sorry. Stay cool. Freaky evening. I'm spending it with tea and Star Trek. Sending love and well wishes.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 3, 2020)

Rassah said:


> "Allowing?" He's not admin anymore. "Some" COULDN'T do this while he was in the position, because a rule specifically forbids doing that, and those "some" were specifically the people he unjustly abused. I even mentioned that I received a warning for pointing this exact same problem out months ago.
> Also, christ man, you never go ass to mouth!


I'm only going to reply you this once here because I'm watching the results and I feel words are wasted on you here.

If you think @SSJ3Mewtwo doesn't command enough respect from his colleagues to shut down the obnoxiousness you and others are throwing at him here, that is further proof you can't read a room despite your career success. He is taking this criticism, however unjustified it is, because he believes in a sense fair play and free speech which I feel certain people here do not. He is probably better than I am because I wouldn't sit down and take it. Furthermore, you and others are clearly still here to be rude, which makes you all living examples of his leniency and your ingratitude. Many other platforms and places would have banned you for your behavior by now whereas you got away with infractions and temporary bans here.

As for the notion, that you couldn't broach any issues with him when he was a mod, he demonstrated the same forbearance then as he is now and he was very approachable as a mod, by most accounts. He was very tolerant of criticisms from what I and others have seen.


Rassah said:


> Sorry. Stay cool. Freaky evening. I'm spending it with tea and Star Trek. Sending love and well wishes.


I would rather see more of this from you quite frankly.


----------



## R23PO (Nov 3, 2020)

Oh look, the furries are arguing again.

For people who claim to be tolerant and accepting you sure do spend a lot of time shitting on each other.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 3, 2020)

Drama time
oooh boy
drammma time
oy yea
dddrrramamaamamamamma


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 3, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Drama time
> oooh boy
> drammma time
> oy yea
> dddrrramamaamamamamma


We already even have a random furry hater who created an account just to troll, but little did he know, he is actually becoming a furry, slowly


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 3, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm only going to reply you this once here because I'm watching the results and I feel word are wasted on you here.
> 
> If you think @SSJ3Mewtwo doesn't command enough respect from his colleagues to shut down the obnoxiousness you and others are throwing at him here, that is further proof you can't read a room despite your career success. He is taking this criticism, however unjustified it is, because he believes in a sense fair play and free speech which I feel certain people here do not. He is probably better than I am because I wouldn't sit down and take it. Furthermore, you and others are clearly still here to be rude, which makes you all living examples of his leniency and your ingratitude. Many other platforms and places would have banned you for your behavior by now whereas you got away with infractions and temporary bans here.
> 
> ...


I don't think you're self aware. He was nice to you but not to others.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> We already even have a random furry hater who created an account just to troll, but little did he know, he is actually becoming a furry, slowly


He who gazes into the abyss and all..

But seriously. This thread is turning rather towards the sour end of things.

Can we all like.. Take a flipping chill pill and drink some camomile tea.


----------



## R23PO (Nov 3, 2020)

ok, i'll bite. If the moderation team of any platform acts like that it's not unreasonable for them to get flak for it, i'd even say such flak would be the deserved consequence. Giving the mods the ability to laissez-faire delete comments and ban people they don't like sounds like a great idea though, i can't see that backfiring in any way.

Oh, and god speed SSJ...whoever you are.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 3, 2020)

I am going to be real here for a minute: I know I joke around a lot but I for one am thankful for his service. SSJ3Mewtwo has been chewed up, spat on and mucked around more than most in this fandom while trying to keep a certain degree of professionalism at the same time. Did I mention that he has provided this service for free all this time? He's also an ex-navy man, he deserves a good send-off...

So with all that said, thanks for your time and commitment to the fandom; I wish you well...


----------



## Rassah (Nov 3, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm only going to reply you this once here because I'm watching the results and I feel word are wasted on you here.
> 
> If you think @SSJ3Mewtwo doesn't command enough respect from his colleagues to shut down the obnoxiousness you and others are throwing at him here, that is further proof you can't read a room despite your career success. He is taking this criticism, however unjustified it is, because he believes in a sense fair play and free speech which I feel certain people here do not. He is probably better than I am because I wouldn't sit down and take it. Furthermore, you and others are clearly still here to be rude, which makes you all living examples of his leniency and your ingratitude. Many other platforms and places would have banned you for your behavior by now whereas you got away with infractions and temporary bans here.
> 
> ...



Yes, I would not be surprised to see abuse of power to retaliate against criticism here.
And yes, we all know that some people here don't like the idea of free speech. Plenty of them got banned for expressing it. You're even underhandedly threatening me about exercising it.
My criticism was just a description of what happened and how I felt about it. Let others decide whether what happened was just or not. Since most of the time you were on the other side of that scenario, being one of the bullies, I would expect you to not get it.
As for reading the room, I can read between the lines and tell which posts are feigning well wishes and trying to be diplomatic while holding back disdain.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 3, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> I am going to be real here for a minute: I know I joke around a lot but I for one am thankful for his service. SSJ3Mewtwo has been chewed up, spat on and mucked around more than most in this fandom while trying to keep a certain degree of professionalism at the same time. Did I mention that he has provided this service for free all this time? He's also an ex-navy man, he deserves a good send-off...
> 
> So with all that said, thanks for your time and commitment to the fandom; I wish you well...


Being in the military doesn't give you a card to wave around that says be nice to me or else. I will still thank him for his military service. However he won't get a lick of thanks for his "service" on this website.


----------



## R23PO (Nov 3, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Well...I never did say that the community would accept such behavior, did I? Then again, when you run your site like the DPRK then you're not gonna see any dissenters. I meant to say from a legal standpoint, it'd be very hard to imagine successfully bringing legal action against the site if it was ran that way.


If you run a forum like the...the DPRK (wonderful comparison btw) you're also not going to end up with any users (y'see, the difference between North Korea and a website is...you can leave a website if you want to). The few that you'd be able to retain would end up being bootlickers who can get away with being incredibly toxic shitheads if they had the backing of staff. It's a great way to ensure your community fails. The legal thing is irrelevant.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2020)

Good things keep happening to me lately, even as the world goes to shit. And yet I remain unsatisfied...
In a word, "Meh".


----------



## SwiftDog (Nov 3, 2020)

This forum is so dysfunctional lol


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 3, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> This forum is so dysfunctional lol


Like me


Jk im fine, i think


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 3, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> This forum is so dysfunctional lol


In contrast to why most are Furries in the first place I find that remark funny.


----------



## luffy (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm not gonna take action on anything unless Mew reports it, but please try to keep things respectful and on topic, regardless of your past experience with him.  Some of the comments in this thread are rather nasty.

Mew, even if we didn't see eye-to-eye, I appreciate the longevity of your moderation and what you've done for the site.  I wish you luck with future endeavors.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm seeing it this way after some thinking and a decent nights sleep,

If I was leaving the forums and made a thread announcing it, I'd be pretty upset if all the people who don't like me used it to express all the bad things I've done and their negative views on me. I'm a bit more sensitive than I look despite my personality. A fair amount criticism would be expected if I genuinely hurt some people, but I'd hope the people who didn't like me would probably be satisfied enough that I was going away, and wouldn't use this thread to consistently fight with others to talk about how they viewed me as an awful person. I could be proven wrong, but that's not really the point here.

It's okay to disagree with this mods decisions of the past, and have negative personal views of him, but right now let's stop fighting each other in the last thread he will possibly ever make on these forums. 4 pages of picking at anyone is enough.

And no, I personally didn't like the guy, but even though I didn't,  I figure it's best to stop now and let the people who enjoyed his presence make the one time he opened himself up to be vulnerable like this not any more of a terrible experience, because I know I couldn't handle it easily it if I did the same thing myself and things got ugly.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

luffy said:


> I'm not gonna take action on anything unless Mew reports it, but please try to keep things respectful and on topic, regardless of your past experience with him.  Some of the comments in this thread are rather nasty.
> 
> Mew, even if we didn't see eye-to-eye, I appreciate the longevity of your moderation and what you've done for the site.  I wish you luck with future endeavors.


monkey d luffy is a fur affinity forum mod?? no way he would never


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

ModsAreNazis said:


> Mods aren't perfect, but they never admit to mistakes.  Only double down and then use reactions to these heavy handed rulings as justifications for even more severe punishment.  This is proof that they care more about their ego than fostering a healthy community.  Dialogue isn't really an option. They'll pretend to talk to you but they're really baiting for a chance to flex their mod powers.


that's an awfully subtle name you got there


----------



## Skittles (Nov 4, 2020)

ModsAreNazis said:


> The only way they could prove me wrong is if they leave me alone.  But nope, they'll just keep banning and silencing criticism.


You say that. And come on with a bait name that calls them out and generally screams give me attention! Sit down.  Drink some camomile tea and request a name change you dingus.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 4, 2020)

ModsAreNazis said:


> Mods aren't perfect, but they never admit to mistakes.  Only double down and then use reactions to these heavy handed rulings as justifications for even more severe punishment.  This is proof that they care more about their ego than fostering a healthy community.  Dialogue isn't really an option. They'll pretend to talk to you but they're really baiting for a chance to flex their mod powers.



Can confirm new mod Luffy is actually reasonable and tries to be impartial. So have high hopes for going forward


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 4, 2020)

O god it seems like SSJ's touched quite a few first amendment peepees in his time as a mod. 

anyways, @SSJ3Mewtwo don't let the ground breeders get you down, from what I saw from you on the forums (We didn't ever have any personal interactions, other than you perhaps responding to my reports) you did a good job, and 11 years is a long, long time to mod. Hope things go well for you in whatever endeavours you plan on undertaking in the future. Best of luck!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 4, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> O god it seems like SSJ's touched quite a few first amendment peepees in his time as a mod.
> 
> anyways, @SSJ3Mewtwo don't let the ground breeders get you down, from what I saw from you on the forums (We didn't ever have any personal interactions, other than you perhaps responding to my reports) you did a good job, and 11 years is a long, long time to mod. Hope things go well for you in whatever endeavours you plan on undertaking in the future. Best of luck!


When you get warnings and bannings for calling out alt-righters, who then eventually get banned, I'm going to be salty.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 4, 2020)

Oh no! Anyways.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

Interesting turn of events


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 4, 2020)

ModsAreNazis said:


> The only way they could prove me wrong is if they leave me alone.  But nope, they'll just keep banning and silencing criticism.



Not the most eloquently written catch-22 statement I've ever read.

If mods don't let have your way at all times, they will continue to be branded by you as Nazis. If they let you have your way at all times, you will in effect be in a position of power over this forum. How would your control over how this forum is conducted be any better or different?

Without moderation of some sort, I for one would have left this site to the word warriors long ago. I come here for distraction and entertainment; maybe even to help others with my input, now and then. I don't find calling people out and shit-slinging to be enjoyable or entertaining at all.

What I find most puzzling, here on this or any forum, is that some people take what goes on here so seriously. Does anything that happens here affect anyone's life in any tangible form, aside from stroking or bruising one's ego? Does one really need to defend their opinions here, to the last breath? Does the last word on any subject automatically grant the poster a victory?

Yes, I could just go away and leave this forum behind. Remember, everyone, that option is available to all of us.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> What I find most puzzling, here on this or any forum, is that some people take what goes on here so seriously. Does anything that happens here affect anyone's life in any tangible form, aside from stroking or bruising one's ego? Does one really need to defend their opinions here, to the last breath? Does the last word on any subject automatically grant the poster a victory?



Some people use this forum as their social outlet. 

And people here have fostered RL relationships

(Hi Jtrekkie if you see this, I hate you too)


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> Not the most eloquently written catch-22 statement I've ever read.
> 
> If mods don't let have your way at all times, they will continue to be branded by you as Nazis. If they let you have your way at all times, you will in effect be in a position of power over this forum. How would your control over how this forum is conducted be any better or different?
> 
> ...


Why is  he even comparing furry mods to Nazis?  I guess Godwin's Law is a real thing for a reason.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 4, 2020)

I've been rather self-repressing in expressing my views so far, it comes mostly from what I saw of the previous moderation. Recent interactions have raised my faith in the new moderation though, so I will speak my mind now.

I take back what I said about Rassah and Frank acting classless. In the context of this thread they have actually been among the classier ones. The true classless ones are those who tried to derail this thread into a trial on the 'tackiness' of those who expressed their legitimate and relevant criticism, and especially those who simply tried to mock the critics.



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> FA internal-wise: Decisions were made I disagreed with, strongly. But despite my objections, they were enacted. That put me in the position of having to enforce issues or potentially take action on users that had already accused me of bias.


I think a lot of us know exactly what you are talking about. Not very nice to use your retirement thread to subtly complain about a certain user being allowed back on.



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> They're baiting for a reaction. When you respond to their bait with an outrage post, you're giving them exactly the response they want, and you're contributing to the thread being derailed.


Not very nice to so quickly state that those who criticize you are "simply trying to bait and derail the thread". They aren't, by the way. This sort of bias is exactly why it's good that you stepped down.



Zenkiki said:


> And they can voice their opinions elsewhere, but do you want everyone who doesn't like you to come to whatever major event you are at whether that be a wedding, a promotion, a retirement, a funeral, or just any event hosted for others, and have them come up to you and and taunt you or worse, talk about how bad they are/were? As I said there is a time and place for everything and this isn't one. Please give others the respect you think you deserve from others. If you dont like him and think he is a horrible person that had no respect for you? Be the bigger man and give him a respectful farewell.


I've got a better analogy as to what to compare this thread to. How about a person using their retirement to subtly protest a black person being allowed into their company. Not an event worth respecting!

In conclusion: there's an f-word that's slightly appropriate to describe what the previous moderation was like.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 4, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Some people use this forum as their social outlet.
> 
> And people here have fostered RL relationships
> 
> . . .



Thank you for the reply. Those seem like good reasons to keep things friendly and civil, here.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 4, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> What I find most puzzling, here on this or any forum, is that some people take what goes on here so seriously. Does anything that happens here affect anyone's life in any tangible form, aside from stroking or bruising one's ego? Does one really need to defend their opinions here, to the last breath? Does the last word on any subject automatically grant the poster a victory?



This is indeed an interesting thing that's been going around for a bit. It's the same in all hobbies (I count the furry fandom as a hobby) for instance in model railway building. People take this so damn serious. In the end I keep telling myself their mums propably didn't give them enough hugs so now they have to take it out on people on the internet.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> In the end I keep telling myself their moms propably didn't give them enough hugs so now they have to take it out on people on the internet.


fixed your gramer


----------



## Skittles (Nov 4, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Fixed your grammar.



And I fixed yours~ :3 Yay! <3


----------



## Skittles (Nov 4, 2020)

More seriously. Can we just stop now? Ya know? It's more stale than bread from Pompeii.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 4, 2020)

Funny how some people bring up issues about this mod being very biased in defending his friends and/or politics by ignoring rule violations from them while going after the opposing group, and the only defence the people defending him can come up with is "mods can't be perfect" or "we can't have no moderation at all." No one is asking for either of those extremes. We're just angry at a mod who did bad things on purpose because he couldn't keep his personal bias out if it.
But, it doesn't matter. He's gone, and it's obvious who had no issues with him, whom he was biased towards, and whom he was biased against just from the replies here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

Rassah said:


> Funny how some people bring up issues about this mod being very biased in defending his friends and/or politics by ignoring rule violations from them while going after the opposing group, and the only defence the people defending him can come up with is "mods can't be perfect" or "we can't have no moderation at all." No one is asking for either of those. We're just angry at a mod who did bad things on purpose because he couldn't keep his personal bias out if it.
> But, it doesn't matter. He's gone, and it's obvious who had no issues with him, whom he was biased towards, and whom he was biased against just from the replies here.


As much as I agree with everything you say, what's done is done. 

He left, now we move on.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 4, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> And people here have fostered RL relationships


I've made a few exes here ;DDD


----------



## Skittles (Nov 4, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> As much as I agree with everything you say, what's done is done.
> 
> He left, now we move on.


This. Thank you.

Now back to our usual programming.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I've made a few exes here ;DDD


Oh please don't remind me. I met my ex here and I still haven't moved on for 4 years.

I forgot my daily dose of copium


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 4, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh please don't remind me. I met my ex here and I still haven't moved on for 4 years.
> 
> I forgot my daily dose of copium
> View attachment 93026


oh no im sorry
*hug*


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh please don't remind me. I met my ex here and I still haven't moved on for 4 years.
> 
> I forgot my daily dose of copium
> View attachment 93026


haha, look at you crop soothe and dialtone


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 4, 2020)

Do any of you guys remember the mod Mentova?

Good ol days.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2020)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do any of you guys remember the mod Mentova?
> 
> Good ol days.


I met him in person at a con.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 4, 2020)

Imagine being so upset at some moderator, an internet person you probably don't even personally know, who moderated a forum for funni cutsie anthropomorphic animals... That you felt the need to invest valuable free time into creating an alt account to draw comparisons between them and literal supporters of Hitler. 
We've come full circle boys, I'm proud.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 4, 2020)

First off, I would like to say thank you to @SSJ3Mewtwo for all the work they've put into FAF over the better part of a decade. Enjoy your well-earned vacation.

Secondly, I will take this opportunity to say: Yups. Stepped down from FA Konrad. 

So, 2015 - late 2020. 

Long story short, I've realized that the forum's chief most iconic Konrad was not for me. I thought the role was fitting enough, but after seeing people start blaming an ex-moderator for actions that occurred in some cases _*days after they stepped down*_, I realized there was somebody more fitting for the role.





"I hope you like it. Your eyes are opening for the first time. It hurts, doesn't it? Go on - what do you think?"




"You did this."
"No, you did. Your posting closed 47 innocent FAF threads. Somebody has to pay for your posts FAFers, who's it going to be?"


----------



## R23PO (Nov 4, 2020)

reptile logic said:


> What I find most puzzling, here on this or any forum, is that some people take what goes on here so seriously. Does anything that happens here affect anyone's life in any tangible form, aside from stroking or bruising one's ego? Does one really need to defend their opinions here, to the last breath? Does the last word on any subject automatically grant the poster a victory?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 4, 2020)

Attaman said:


> First off, I would like to say thank you to @SSJ3Mewtwo for all the work they've put into FAF over the better part of a decade. Enjoy your well-earned vacation.
> 
> Secondly, I will take this opportunity to say: Yups. Stepped down from FA Konrad.
> 
> ...


It took me forever to realize this was a scene from Spec Ops: The Line. God Tier Editing. Also nice FFT PFP you got good taste.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 4, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> It took me forever to realize this was a scene from Spec Ops: The Line. God Tier Editing. Also nice FFT PFP you got good taste.


 Corpse Brigade is life, and I say this not just because they'll make you love to hate Algus / Argath more.

And because Mew Konrad is the gift that keeps giving,


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 4, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> The "tackiness", personally I'm calling it "about to lose a whole lot of social credit", comes from the blatant disrespect to the authority of the administration. If you're just a regular forum member then the admin/mods/staff/whatever are your superiors and you should not question their behavior because that is not your place. Maybe if those people you mentioned expressed unquestionable obedience to the rules and the rule of the staff instead being insubordinate then maybe they wouldn't felt the need to ruin this thread.


Sorry I'm not totally behind our supreme leaders.


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 4, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> The "tackiness", personally I'm calling it "about to lose a whole lot of social credit", comes from the blatant disrespect to the authority of the administration. If you're just a regular forum member then the admin/mods/staff/whatever are your superiors and you should not question their behavior because that is not your place. Maybe if those people you mentioned expressed unquestionable obedience to the rules and the rule of the staff instead being insubordinate then maybe they wouldn't felt the need to ruin this thread.


'Animal Farm' didn't come to mind, eh?


----------



## Joeyyy (Nov 7, 2020)

noble run, dude. thanks for the decision and great modship. 

  Its already been that long, huh?  time really does fly.  remember floating around the site a decade ago, not knowing what to say.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2020)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> FA internal-wise:  Decisions were made I disagreed with, strongly.  *But despite my objections, they were enacted.*  That put me in the position of having to enforce issues or potentially take action on users that had already accused me of bias.



Surprise. Suuuur-fucking-prise.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly man you were one of the better staff members. You never would have issued someone a 1-week ban for something they didn't even do and I respect that.

Gone but not forgotten.


----------

